# Too Much Vomiting In 2nd Trimester



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry this may seem a little off topic, but I wanted to ask the ladies how sick they became during their pregnancies. I'm in my 2nd Tri and still violently ill... This has been going on for the last few months. I've lost three pounds in the last week - going from 161 to 157ish. Ginger root isn't helping and my appetite is extinct. I vomit night and day! How much is normal and what are signs things aren't right? My next OB appointment is a week away. It's affecting work, sleep and my marriage negatively... Thanks for reading...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

YinPrincess said:


> Sorry this may seem a little off topic, but I wanted to ask the ladies how sick they became during their pregnancies. I'm in my 2nd Tri and still violently ill... This has been going on for the last few months. I've lost three pounds in the last week - going from 161 to 157ish. Ginger root isn't helping and my appetite is extinct. I vomit night and day! How much is normal and what are signs things aren't right? My next OB appointment is a week away. It's affecting work, sleep and my marriage negatively... Thanks for reading...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It sounds like you might need fluids. Here in Canada they have Diclectin for morning sickness. It helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You may need an anti-nausea medication. I know a few friends who had to take it while pregnant.

Fortunately, I never had any morning sickness at all...i just gained 50 pounds each time LOL (and lost it too).


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

You can talk to you obgyn. He/she may prescribe you something for morning sickness.

I had it really bad with my son up until about my 6th month.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Call the OB/GYN's nurse and let her know. They need to make sure there are no complications with your pregnancy. Everyone has different experiences with morning sickness though. I was very sick all day every day for three months with my son. And the pregnancy with my twins was even worse. I was sick all day every day for the DURATION of the pregnancy with them. I lost a lot of weight--almost 40 pounds.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a friend who had hyperemesis gravidarum - google it. She ended up on parenteral nutrition (I think that's how it's spelled - it's when they give you "food" directly into your bloodstream, bypassing the intestinal canal) - sounds extreme, but it means you and the baby both get the basic nutrition you need. Not trying to scare you, but hyperemesis is a real thing and the sooner it is diagnosed, the better. 

Incidentally my friend who had it only had it with her 3rd (and last) pregnancy. Most people say that a woman who gets it will always get it for all pregnancies, but at least in my friend's case, that wasn't true.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

omega said:


> I have a friend who had hyperemesis gravidarum - google it. She ended up on parenteral nutrition (I think that's how it's spelled - it's when they give you "food" directly into your bloodstream, bypassing the intestinal canal) - sounds extreme, but it means you and the baby both get the basic nutrition you need. Not trying to scare you, but hyperemesis is a real thing and the sooner it is diagnosed, the better.
> 
> Incidentally my friend who had it only had it with her 3rd (and last) pregnancy. Most people say that a woman who gets it will always get it for all pregnancies, but at least in my friend's case, that wasn't true.


I had this never had it before in pregnancy , I ended up seriously ill in hospital , lost over 3 stones , that's 42lbs even being on a drip I still had 4+ keytones in urine I couldn't keep blood suguar up , I have trouble with that any way , I put on a total 12lbs in all in the pregnancy, it was the worst experience ever. oh yeah anti nuasea drugs don't work by mouth only by drip.

for me it started to get better after the 25th week I am light build anyway but after pregancy I put some weight back and am still breast feeding my 18 month old.

forgive posting by mobile.


----------

